# Soft 99 Fusso - Light or Dark?



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I fancy trying some of the Soft 99 Fusso on my Milano Red EP3 Civic Type R. The question is do I go with the light or dark?


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Dark matey


----------



## Symbol (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont think there is big difference with dark and light i have applied dark to my light blue punto 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339748


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

both will work well


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you had a look at Soft99 Authentic wax?

seems with all the Fusso rush this has been missed out

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4563054&postcount=23


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bigup said:


> Have you had a look at Soft99 Authentic wax?
> 
> seems with all the Fusso rush this has been missed out
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4563054&postcount=23


I was struggling to choose between light or dark and now you throw a different wax in as well :lol:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I think King of Gloss and authentic are their show waxes and Fusso is their durable wax.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Soft99 Authentic wax £30 ebay

Pluses: Fabulous deep/wet looking shine, easy to apply, a nice applicator and gadget tool included.
Minuses: Difficult to remove (compared to P21S/S100) if going by the directions, some minor dusting. 
EDIT:
I wiped it on a small section at a time, then waited for about a minute and never longer than two minutes and then wiped it off. Bingo, this seemed to work great. The wax wiped off efortlessly with no smearing and no dusting.

full read
http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/17163-review-prowaxc45-vm-soft99-wax/


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

And you forget Mirror shine :lol:


----------

